# Landed On ribs



## Nzder

I took a decent slam to my ribs when snowboarding.
I now have pain on my right upper chest area it's not completely unbearable. ( tho I have taken Pain relief ) But it is pretty uncomfortable and when taking a breath in feel a popping kinda clicking sound.
Is this doctor worthy or should I wait a few days?
Has anyone done anything similar?

Thanks


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

ive done this many times and theres nothing you can really do except try not to hurt it more, i pretty much broke my rib last year and all they did was give me some pain killers.


----------



## Richie67

Sounds like you have AIDS, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## lo0p

Nzder said:


> I took a decent slam to my ribs when snowboarding.
> I now have pain on my right upper chest area it's not completely unbearable. ( tho I have taken Pain relief ) But it is pretty uncomfortable and when taking a breath in feel a popping kinda clicking sound.
> Is this doctor worthy or should I wait a few days?
> Has anyone done anything similar?
> 
> Thanks


Go see a doctor.
Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Deviant

Agreed with Cr0, there's not much they will do assuming you didn't damage a lung or break multiple ribs. Only thing I'll add is if you're taking Ibuprofen take it regularly, even if you're not hurting that bad at the time. Some decent info below:

Fractured Rib (Broken Rib) Causes, Symptoms, Treatments


----------



## lo0p

Deviant said:


> assuming you didn't damage a lung or break multiple ribs.


And the only way to know that is to go see a doctor.

To be fair, Cr0 is probably right and it's probably just a broken rib and there's nothing to do but wait.
But why take the chance?

To quote the sticky:



> It's not a place for you to get a diagnosis of your injury. If you are asking that question, you might as well go see a witch doctor. Better yet, go see a doctor.


----------



## Edge

No, it's definitely AIDS.

If you hurt yourself, get it checked out. Le duh!


----------



## Richie67

Edge said:


> No, it's definitely AIDS.
> 
> If you hurt yourself, get it checked out. Le duh!


Its ridiculous. How the fuck can people give medical advice after reading a few lines on a snowboarding forum!

Whats more retarded than posting advice is actually listening to it. People who diagnose themselves on the internet need their head checked.


----------



## faridk89

Richie67 said:


> Its ridiculous. How the fuck can people give medical advice after reading a few lines on a snowboarding forum!
> 
> Whats more retarded than posting advice is actually listening to it. People who diagnose themselves on the internet need their head checked.


Guess I need my head checked :dizzy:


----------



## poutanen

Nzder said:


> I took a decent slam to my ribs when snowboarding.
> I now have pain on my right upper chest area it's not completely unbearable. ( tho I have taken Pain relief ) But it is pretty uncomfortable and when taking a breath in feel a popping kinda clicking sound.
> Is this doctor worthy or should I wait a few days?
> Has anyone done anything similar?
> 
> Thanks


I've taken some pretty hefty chest hits while boarding. Last time I did it I tried to last through the pain for a week. I finally went into the doc and they started scanning me for potential fluid buildup around my heart! :blink:

Bottom line: this is the internet and we are not doctors. Only you can determine if you should see a doctor.

BTW, mine turned out to be nothing more than a bruised chest muscle. Healed up in a few weeks but it was very painful for the first two! I ride with upper body armour now...


----------



## slyder

If you have insurance I wouldn't hesitate. If you don't I'd still get it checked but that is just me. Plus I'm old things heal slower and I break more easily


----------



## MarshallV82

Those suck!

I broke my ribs from slamming, just caught an edge on a cat track. for the next month it hurt to breathe and put my T-shirt on. 

Haha.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

slyder said:


> If you have insurance I wouldn't hesitate. If you don't I'd still get it checked but that is just me. Plus I'm old things heal slower and I break more easily


It is a shame when a decision to have yourself checked out by a doctor can come down to whether you have insurance or not. I hope the poster starts feeling better real soon. My chest/rib slam last year caused me 1 month of discomfort.


----------



## blunted_nose

ARSENALFAN said:


> It is a shame when a decision to have yourself checked out by a doctor can come down to whether you have insurance or not. I hope the poster starts feeling better real soon. My chest/rib slam last year caused me 1 month of discomfort.


America son.


----------



## chomps1211

lo0p said:


> And the only way to know that is to go see a doctor.
> 
> To be fair, Cr0 is probably right and it's probably just a broken rib and there's nothing to do but wait.
> But why take the chance?


Yes,.. If it's fractured or broken, there isn't a whole lot too be done about it. Dr. might tape it, might not. BUT,.. and this is a big butt, suppose it _is_ broken. I can't know your level of pain tolerance, but maybe you're a super hero and you get along Ok dealing with the pain thinking it's nothing too serious, so you go boarding again!!

All it would take is a relatively minor bump or fall,.. Now, you risk having a jagged shard of rib shoved into a lung or worse.

Really better to be safe than sorry!! K?



slyder said:


> If you have insurance I wouldn't hesitate. If you don't I'd still get it checked but that is just me. Plus I'm old things heal slower and I break more easily


...and here I was thinking "I" was the only one that gravity was treating differently than it did a decade or two ago?? :laugh:


----------



## timmytard

Richie67 said:


> Sounds like you have AIDS, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


:thumbsup: That made me laugh:laugh:

TT


----------



## steppinrazr

*went there got ribs cracked*

I cracked 2 ribs falling on a rail two years ago.
It didn't hurt much while i was still "hot" and i kept riding the whole day , the next day was another story and i went to the doc who told me that
*It's fucking important to get checked by a doc when you think you broke your ribs cuz you can also have a pneumothorax "*.
I had only 2 broken ribs but checking on google what was a pneumothorax i'm glad i didn't have that.:thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen

Sorry to revive a thread but just sharing my experience:

Friday boarded all day, last run of the day did a goofy 180 in the park and landed on my side on hardpack. Ribs hurting BAD... Took a couple advil on the way home and tried to live with it.

Went to the hospital in the morning. They gave me a bunch of advil and tylenol, and checked a bunch to make sure I was breathing normally (other than the pain in the ribs). The doctor said there was no point in taking an x-ray and just to take it easy and pick up some tylenol and advil on the way home. I mentioned doing a competition this coming week and she said she could do an xray if I wanted but there wasn't much need.

So I'm living the painkiller life, crossing my fingers that the pain goes away substantially by Friday morning.


----------



## Casual

poutanen said:


> Sorry to revive a thread but just sharing my experience:
> 
> Friday boarded all day, last run of the day did a goofy 180 in the park and landed on my side on hardpack. Ribs hurting BAD... Took a couple advil on the way home and tried to live with it.
> 
> Went to the hospital in the morning. They gave me a bunch of advil and tylenol, and checked a bunch to make sure I was breathing normally (other than the pain in the ribs). The doctor said there was no point in taking an x-ray and just to take it easy and pick up some tylenol and advil on the way home. I mentioned doing a competition this coming week and she said she could do an xray if I wanted but there wasn't much need.
> 
> So I'm living the painkiller life, crossing my fingers that the pain goes away substantially by Friday morning.


so...



Richie67 said:


> Sounds like you have AIDS, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


Just kidding! I have to say I kringed like hell when I saw you go off like that and it looked like you were hitting the knuckle too so double bad!! Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## poutanen

Casual said:


> Just kidding! I have to say I kringed like hell when I saw you go off like that and it looked like you were hitting the knuckle too so double bad!! Hope you heal up quick!


LOL! Yeah better this than AIDS. I'm not sure what I was thinking on that jump, I've done the same switch 180 a bunch of times at Nakiska and on little side hits. I think I was trying to go to big or something?!? (on the Small jump of all places)

Using ice packs and drugs to hopefully help, I'll just be bent if this affects my Friday/Saturday riding... :RantExplode:


----------



## Noreaster

poutanen said:


> Friday boarded all day, last run of the day did a goofy 180 in the park and landed on my side on hardpack. Ribs hurting BAD...


Thank your lucky stars you don't have boobs. You haven't really experienced true pain until you landed on that fucker.


----------



## poutanen

Noreaster said:


> Thank your lucky stars you don't have boobs. You haven't really experienced true pain until you landed on that fucker.


Great. Now I've got to search through your past posts to see if I can find pics of said "boobs"... :icon_scratch:

So I was at a house party Saturday night, and we were all talking about injuries, and we pretty much decided that kidney stones are right up there. I had one a couple years ago. Who knew something the size of two grains of sand could hurt so much?!? :dunno: :blink:


----------



## Noreaster

poutanen said:


> Great. Now I've got to search through your past posts to see if I can find pics of said "boobs"... :icon_scratch:


Ha. No, that experience would be decidedly more painful than passing a kidney stone. Although I have to admit that at my age I take a great delight in grossing random unsuspecting folks out.


----------



## Donutz

poutanen said:


> Sorry to revive a thread but just sharing my experience:
> 
> Friday boarded all day, last run of the day did a goofy 180 in the park and landed on my side on hardpack. Ribs hurting BAD... Took a couple advil on the way home and tried to live with it.


Friggin' hell. Same kind of injury my wife got on boxing day. the Demon jacket didn't help?


----------



## Casual

Donutz said:


> Friggin' hell. Same kind of injury my wife got on boxing day. the Demon jacket didn't help?


Going into the park dead tired at the end of the day didn't help.


----------



## poutanen

Donutz said:


> Friggin' hell. Same kind of injury my wife got on boxing day. the Demon jacket didn't help?





Casual said:


> Going into the park dead tired at the end of the day didn't help.


Yeah exactly! Last run of the day is not the day to work on something new. If I had just done a grab I would've been fine.

Donutz, I think I basically landed ribs first into a fairly hardpacked landing. It was right on the armour pieces but this was more of a blunt force slam than a sharp poke. Actually I took an elbow to the ribs (my own elbow!) last season at Kimberley while wearing the armour. It hurt like hell but I was able to continue boarding for the rest of the trip. I think without it would have been worse!

Also I've had some elbow hits and slid down some rocks since buying the armour, got back up with narry a scratch and rode on. But it still won't protect me from everything! :dizzy:


----------



## Joe77

Last friday i fell on my left deltoid during a flat 180 switching regular to goofy while practicing carves on an intermediate blue. My shoulders were pushed back towards my lower neck and it hurts to raise my left arm or put a shirt on. It's feeling better today.


----------



## jdmccright

Prob broke a rib. Its painful but it will heal in about 3 months. Prob should go to a doc so you can get an x ray to confirm. That is if you have $500 laying around.


----------



## scotty100

Sleeping on a busted rib is the worst.


----------



## Seppuccu

Think I'll revive this thread once more...



scotty100 said:


> Sleeping on a busted rib is the worst.


No kidding! Approximately the same week as Poutanen slammed (middle of March) I caught an edge in whiteout and landed with ribs on my right elbow. Very sore in the front of my ribcage, and intense pain in the right side of my back. Rolling over in bed was pure torment.

Didn't see a doctor because I knew they can't do much about it. And slowly I've been healing up. But now, three months later, it's getting worse again. It hurts in the back of my ribcage when I'm lying down, the rib hurts when I'm twisting my torso...

What's this? Pinched nerves?


----------



## Argo

Noreaster said:


> Ha. No, that experience would be decidedly more painful than passing a kidney stone. Although I have to admit that at my age I take a great delight in grossing random unsuspecting folks out.



Surprised poutnany didn't request the boob pics directly be posted in this thread after your comment....:dunno: let's see the gross out boob pic...


----------



## poutanen

Argo said:


> Surprised poutnany didn't request the boob pics directly be posted in this thread after your comment....:dunno: let's see the gross out boob pic...


Boob pics or it didn't happen!!! :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## Seppuccu

This wasn't quite what I had in mind when I revived the thread.  Oh well...


----------



## Lagomorphic

Sounds like it's time to go to the Dr, Anticrobotic. 

It's a good idea to go to the Dr any time you think you broke a rib. When I broke mine, I had no idea that it had punctured my lung - I didn't notice any difficulty breathing. But I ended up getting a chest tube, put on oxygen and kept in the hospital for a few days.

(Of course, I had also broken my collarbone, another rib and shoulder blade at the same time, so I have to admit I wasn't paying a lot of attention to my breathing . . . )


----------



## sleev-les

Another revive. Landed on my ribs this past Saturday. Don't even know how I did it other than I went off a jump and ended up sideways :/ I rode about 4 more runs after, just easy because I didnt want to hurt myself further then gave up for the day. I'm hoping its nothing too major, but it doesn't hurt to breath I really take a large breath or cough (and yeah, I have a cold and coughing so it figures). Its definitely not as bad as Saturday, but still hurts. Playing it safe and staying away from the slopes since I dont want to risk more injury and missing my vermont trip next month.


----------

